# Question for the traditional archery guys.



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

A friend of mine gave me this Ben Pearson recurve. I did some research on it and it sounds like it was a decent bow, made in the late 1970's???


































One worry I have is that she said it was stored on one limb sitting against the wall, which I know is not the correct way to store a recurve. The limbs don't appear to be warped, or extremely warped. Is there an archery shop in Utah County that could tell me if it is in a shootable condition? Jake's Archery shop is the only one I can think of. Also, any info you have about this bow would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Is there an archery shop in Utah County that could tell me if it is in a shootable condition? Jake's Archery shop is the only one I can think of. Also, any info you have about this bow would be appreciated.


Back in the day those were great bows, still are... Recurves tend to hold their value. Another unique thing is it will still shoot just as good today as it did 30 years ago. Ever see anyone shooting a 30 year old compound? :lol:

Jakes is probably the ONLY shop in this state you could take that bow to and have any one even know what it is... Jake's been around a long time and they have a decent supply of trad stuff there. If the limbs aren't warped or twisted it's probably in good shape. Put a string on it and shoot it. Stay away from fast flight as those older bows were not made to handle it. Get a Flemish String made in Dacron only. (DO NOT BUY A LOOP STRING! FLEMISH ONLY!) If Jakes doesn't have a Flemish style string, order it from http://www.3Riversarchery.com Place the nock point about 1/2 inch above center shot to start, and set the brace hight (distance from throat of grip to string) around 8 inches. You do this by twisting or un-twisting the string. Real technical stuff I know! 

Careful, you'll get addicted... :twisted:


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Tex. I am excited to shoot it. Hopefully a 45# pull isn't too light.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Salt Lake Archery in Sugarhouse carries recurves and longbows along with Trad supplies. They would be a good place to take it. I still have the first bow I bought back in 1967, a Person Hunter. I still shot and hunt with it. Now I use the endless string on it and also on my other recurves, nothing wrong with them. You will enjoy shooting it and they do become addictive. Once you set the brace height and nock point for the arrows you choose that is all the tuning on the bow you have to do. Arrows are another story. As for myself I have never shoot a compound in over 45 years of shooting a bow, that is how much I enjoy recurves. No 45# is not to light with the right setup it will pass through a deer and with the right broadhead and at close range (25 yds or less ) will take a elk. I know all my hunting bows are 45#.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll tell you what, PM me with the string/bow length and I'll whip you up a couple flemish twist bowstrings free of charge. What colors do you want? Black, brown, white, blue, yellow, red or a combo of each? I'll serve them and buffer the loops if you want.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dwight Schrutester said:


> Thanks Tex. I am excited to shoot it. Hopefully a 45# pull isn't too light.


Na. I've whacked several deer with my 45# bow now and shot through half of em.


----------

